# Trek Madone Bikes



## Cycle6592 (Sep 29, 2004)

I've been riding the red,white, & blue carbon fiber Postal bike (5200) for about 8 years now. Decided I want to get a new Trek. Started looking and discovered they make a "pro" fit and "performance" fit. Love the colors in the pro fit, but the performance fit may be a better choice (more upright and longer head tube), although Trek tells me the pro fit is almost identical to the bike I have now in terms of fit. Anyway, anyone riding either or tried both??? This whole thing is starting to become overwhelming! :mad2:


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Cycle6592 said:


> This whole thing is starting to become overwhelming! :mad2:


And you're only looking at one brand.


----------



## Cycle6592 (Sep 29, 2004)

The guy I buy from gives me an incredible deal on Treks....no one where I live will even come close....on any carbon fiber bike. Plus, got a friend who is a composites engineer, and he says Trek does an incredible job with the design, materials, etc. of their carbon bikes....probably more info than you needed, but that's my rationale! ;-)


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

You really need to try more brands to see which will fit you best. If you buy a bike that doesn't fit, you are less likely to ride it no matter how good the deal.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cycle6592 said:


> The guy I buy from gives me an incredible deal on Treks....no one where I live will even come close....on any carbon fiber bike. Plus, got a friend who is a composites engineer, and he says Trek does an incredible job with the design, materials, etc. of their carbon bikes....probably more info than you needed, but that's my rationale! ;-)


My LBS gave me a discount of 8% on my TT bike (Trek) 

The 2 models are the same. As in, they ride very, very similarly if not identical. 

Just that, the performance fit has a taller headtube and hence, promotes a higher and more upright riding position. If you get the Pro fit and use 30mm of spacers, then you're better off with the Performance fit since the head tube difference between the 2 is 30mm.

Of course, that is if your ideal riding position is a more upright position. If you desire to race etc and want to go lower, then consider starting out with the Pro fit with more spacers an reduce them in time. 

As far as ride quality goes, the new madones are a solid ride in terms of comfort, stiffness and plain overall riding. 

Test them out at this shop to get a better idea.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

*Trek Rules - Madone is a Work of Art*

Hey, when Lance Armstrong won all those TDF races on a carbon fiber Trek I was sold. Ordered a 5.2 Madone from Warerloo in dreamy "Halo" paint that is all that. The new Madones have all the right angles & I would buy one in a sec. I bought my 1st Trek - a 7000 mtn in 92 & still ride it. Sure I have Bianchi, Cannondale, Specialized, Litespeed, Scott & Italian stuff in my garage but still come back to Trek as 1st choice. Sort of like the "Cobra" or "Saleen" in sports car racing.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

If you're not racing and more of a casual rider, the performance fit is targeted towards you. Try both and take the one that feels best.


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

I rode a 5.2 performance but I ordered a 5.5 pro, it came in yesterday, I quess the yellow got to me. I could not tell much difference in the 2 models, but I really like the way the force shifts they both felt comfortable to me, I can't wait for the weather here to get nice and put come miles on it 25 degrees this morning with snow and 30mph winds.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

venus said:


> Hey, when Lance Armstrong won all those TDF races on a carbon fiber Trek I was sold. Ordered a 5.2 Madone from Warerloo in dreamy "Halo" paint that is all that. The new Madones have all the right angles & I would buy one in a sec. I bought my 1st Trek - a 7000 mtn in 92 & still ride it. Sure I have Bianchi, Cannondale, Specialized, Litespeed, Scott & Italian stuff in my garage but still come back to Trek as 1st choice. Sort of like the "Cobra" or Saleen in sports car racing.


I have 3 bikes of which, all 3 are Treks.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> I have 3 bikes of which, all 3 are Treks.


SHILL


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> SHILL


Road, TT and hybrid. 

I think my next bike might be something else.... In maybe a couple of years time or so. But.. Who knows eh?


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

What MarvinK said....

I rode the 5.2 Performance and thought it was great. Comfy, speedy, all that good stuff.
I ordered a Seven ID8...but that's just me!


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

7rider said:


> What MarvinK said....
> 
> I rode the 5.2 Performance and thought it was great. Comfy, speedy, all that good stuff.
> I ordered a Seven ID8...but that's just me!


ID8 is a beautiful bike. As is my Ti Litespeed Pisgah. How much for the 7 w/ what set up? Paid 3 grand for my Trek 5.2 w/ full Ultegra. Never ridden a Ti road but would love to.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

wtf! Everyone is somehow quoting me with other peoples comments...All I said was the Performance makes more sense than the Pro for most casual riders.

The new Trek Madone is a pretty good value. I also like Scott Addict R4 for about the same price--my biggest complaint with Trek is the mediocre Bontrager components. Scott uses non-house-brand parts like Ritchey, Mavic, Fizik, etc. and tends to spec nicer parts to go with a given drivetrain.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

venus said:


> ID8 is a beautiful bike. As is my Ti Litespeed Pisgah. How much for the 7 w/ what set up? Paid 3 grand for my Trek 5.2 w/ full Ultegra. Never ridden a Ti road but would love to.


Thanks.
My ID8 has an Ultegra SL compact crankset. Everything else is Dura Ace. Mavic SS3 wheelset. Ran a fair bit north of $3K. Ti is awesome on the road. I've dialed this one a bit stiffer than my old all-Ti stock Axiom. The carbon stays help absorb the annoying stuff. It's a joy to ride.


----------

